# Beater General Lee Round 2 "MPC"



## Seashark (Mar 28, 2006)

...............


----------



## 90GTSTANG (Oct 23, 2010)

I like it looks great:thumbsup: Really like the overfill stains in the paint look awesome!!!


----------



## MadCap Romanian (Oct 29, 2005)

Looks excelletn! did it really have the hand painted numbers on the side like that in the film? I never saw the film.


----------



## Seashark (Mar 28, 2006)

..............


----------



## tamiyatim (May 2, 2007)

Looks good!! gotta throw some dust and mud on there too!


----------



## RUSSELL ZACHRY (Aug 4, 1999)

The car looks great and I agree, the movie was awful .
Russell


----------



## Seashark (Mar 28, 2006)

.............


----------

